# A sweet Violin elegy



## eternum1968 (Jun 30, 2018)

I wrote this accompanied violin piece. It is mostly melodic.


__
https://soundcloud.com/roberto-zini-84021232%2Felegia-violinistica-1

I hope it is interesting.


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

Mannered. Movie-ish. Good.


----------



## eternum1968 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you very much, endelbendel!


----------

